
Climate Sensitivity to CO2 Maybe Lower Than Thought - airbreather
http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/opinion/miranda-devine-perth-electrical-engineers-discovery-will-change-climate-change-debate/story-fnhocuug-1227555674611
======
gus_massa
The sensitivity to CO2 is a very very very difficult to estimate parameter.
Different values have been proposed in the past, so I don't think this is new.

I've read before about the influence of the sun, that has another difficult to
estimate parameter, so I don't think this is new.

Is there some article with more details? Preferably with some graphics that
show the agreement between the new model and the measured temperatures. Bonus
point for a clear 5 and 10 years prediction, so we can compare that in 5 and
10 years. Extra bonus point for publishing it in a peer review journal!

~~~
gwright
My (limited) understanding is that sensitivity due to CO2 changes is a well-
understood and non-disputed fact while the sensitivity due to feedbacks in the
climate system is unknown and effectively an "input" into climate models. It
is the feedback sensitivity parameter that is the source of dispute between
supporters of 'catastrophic global warming' theory and 'skeptics' who believe
the feedback is much smaller than the values used in the models.

It isn't clear from the article if the new claim is challenging the
understanding of CO2 sensitivity, or the choice of feedback sensitivity.

